# Sony canceling the release of The Interview



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe you have heard, maybe you haven't. Sony was scheduled to release the movie The Interview in America this Christmas. 
The Interview is a movie starring James Franco and Seth Rogen and they are basically instructed to kill North Korea's leader, Kim Jung-un. 

Sony has been receiving threats from an anonymous hacker group from North Korea and have decided to cancel the release of this movie in theaters. 

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/16/...terror-attacks-on-people-seeing-the-interview

Do you think they made the right choice to cancel the release? Based on the threats, would you agree it needed to be canceled?


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah. I'm honestly surprised someone even okayed the movie to begin with. They realize Kim Jung-un is, like, an active dictator right?


----------



## CR33P (Dec 17, 2014)

they didn't cancel it, it's just that multiple theaters are not showing it due to threats. not all theaters.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm disappointed. I was looking forward to it. I hate people who threaten America. It's not cool. You don't just threaten to destroy someone's home


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 17, 2014)

CR33P said:


> they didn't cancel it, it's just that multiple theaters are not showing it due to threats. not all theaters.



http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/17/...the-interview-release-after-theaters-pull-out


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Yeah. I'm honestly surprised someone even okayed the movie to begin with. They realize Kim Jung-un is, like, an active dictator right?



Yes, he is an active dictator.

Do you honestly think Kim Jung-un is going to attack people?

The theaters that aren't showing it are cowards.


----------



## CR33P (Dec 17, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/17/...the-interview-release-after-theaters-pull-out



whaat that's really confusing
goodbye millions of dollars ;p


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Yes, he is an active dictator.
> 
> Do you honestly think Kim Jung-un is going to attack people?
> 
> The theaters that aren't showing it are cowards.



Who knows. I can't speak on his behalf. I just think it's a stupid concept, and wouldn't waste my money to watch it. But, you know, to each their own.


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Maybe you have heard, maybe you haven't. Sony was scheduled to release the movie The Interview in America this Christmas.
> The Interview is a movie starring James Franco and Seth Rogen and they are basically instructed to kill North Korea's leader, Kim Jung-un.
> 
> Sony has been receiving threats from an anonymous hacker group from North Korea and have decided to cancel the release of this movie in theaters.
> ...






Eh, I don't like it when somebody pulls something because of threats.


Was the film a bad idea? Probably, but I would rather they cancelled it because somebody said "whoa whoa whoa! C'mon Sony, is this really a good idea?" and Sony think "you're right, that would have been silly...Yano, rather than "ban this because somebody doesn't like it".


I dunno, I think it's more that it plays upon the whole "you ban one thing because somebody is offended, you have to ban another thing because somebody else is offended, and then another, and another, and another until eventually, nothing is okay".




You'll remember that speech if you ever saw the 'Cartoon Wars' episode(s) of South Park. I dunno, I've always kind of thought that (even before South Park made the episode).


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Who knows. I can't speak on his behalf. I just think it's a stupid concept, and wouldn't waste my money to watch it. But, you know, to each their own.



I asked if you personally think that Kim Jong-un would attack.



Tao said:


> Eh, I don't like it when somebody pulls something because of threats.
> 
> 
> Was the film a bad idea? Probably, but I would rather they cancelled it because somebody said "whoa whoa whoa! C'mon Sony, is this really a good idea?" and Sony think "you're right, that would have been silly...Yano, rather than "ban this because somebody doesn't like it".
> ...




I'm wondering why people think the movie is a bad idea. Have you heard some of the crazy **** the propaganda machine of the North Korean government? It's comedy gold.

Somehow I think the movie will "leak" online.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I asked if you personally think that Kim Jong-un would attack.



Probably not?? It's still silly to provoke the guy though.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2014)

No it's not. North Korea _dares_ to attack anything of the US', we will destroy them


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> No it's not. North Korea _dares_ to attack anything of the US', we will destroy them



.....lol. Sure. Let's go with that.


----------



## CR33P (Dec 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> No it's not. North Korea _dares_ to attack anything of the US', we will destroy them



omg yass murica'


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> .....lol. Sure. Let's go with that.



Do you not think that America could easily destroy North Korea with minimal losses to it's own?


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Do you not think that America could easily destroy North Korea with minimal losses to it's own?



That's not really where I'm coming from. I'm not saying this country isn't equipped for dealing with North Korea. I just think provocation is unnecessary. Not to mention minimal losses is still...loss.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> No it's not. North Korea _dares_ to attack anything of the US', we will destroy them



Yes... But, if the terrorist threats are possibly real, they should cancel it so none of the people paying for the tickets to the movie are paying to die.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> Yes... But, if the terrorist threats are possibly real, they should cancel it so none of the people paying for the tickets to the movie are paying to die.



But the problem with that is that opens the door for other terrorist groups to control the culture by essentially saying "Don't release X or else we'll bomb you" where X is a movie/TV show/video game/song/other cultural element.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 17, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Yeah. I'm honestly surprised someone even okayed the movie to begin with. They realize Kim Jung-un is, like, an active dictator right?



See: Charlie Chaplin's "The Great Dictator". It's not surprising considering it's happened before.


----------



## Murray (Dec 17, 2014)

Not showing a movie because of its controversy only makes people want to see it more


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 17, 2014)

I think Sony should still release the movie anyways. To me, it's like letting North Korea know that all they have to do is send threats to get what they want.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 17, 2014)

I honestly don't get what all the controversy is about. It's only fiction, you know. Grow up. If a film was made about me, depicting me in a negative light, so what? I'd watch it and probably love it.


----------



## steen (Dec 17, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I honestly don't get what all the controversy is about. It's only fiction, you know. Grow up. If a film was made about me, depicting me in a negative light, so what? I'd watch it and probably love it.



Except Kim Jong-un's legitimacy is completely based on the idea that he is basically a god, so it's really not surprising why he's reacting badly to a movie that humiliates him? Lol. That's the only way he maintains power over the people on North Korea, by brainwashing them into loving/fearing him. Add the fact that he's only been the 'supreme leader' for a few years so he's still trying to prove himself. Plus North Korea is really vain. They want to feel like they're an important/successful country so they constantly make threats even though everyone knows that it's very unlikely they would ever actually launch a full-scale attack on South Korea/US because they would be instantly crushed. The US/rest of the world plays along and even tries to give economic assistance to North Korea because their people are freaking starving meanwhile in Pyongyang new luxury hotels and theme parks etc are being built for the elite political peeps and to showcase to the world how 'well off' North Korea is. ugh. Lol sorry for the rant I did a year long research paper for my junior year in college on this and North Korea is just the f****** worst.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 17, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Maybe you have heard, maybe you haven't. Sony was scheduled to release the movie The Interview in America this Christmas.
> The Interview is a movie starring James Franco and Seth Rogen and they are basically instructed to kill North Korea's leader, Kim Jung-un.
> 
> Sony has been receiving threats from an anonymous hacker group from North Korea and have decided to cancel the release of this movie in theaters.
> ...



I read about this in a magazine. It makes perfect sense that it was cancelled.


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm disappointed. I really wanted to see it too :c Oh well, hopefully they release it for on-demand services soon ^.^


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I read about this in a magazine. It makes perfect sense that it was cancelled.



No it doesn't! North Korea has practically no capabilities to launch an attack on the US.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> I read about this in a magazine. It makes perfect sense that it was cancelled.



Sure if you're one of those can't take a joke types.


----------



## Dewy (Dec 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> Sure if you're one of those can't take a joke types.



North Korea is one of those can't take a joke types


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Do you not think that America could easily destroy North Korea with minimal losses to it's own?





oath2order said:


> No it doesn't! North Korea has practically no capabilities to launch an attack on the US.


steady on there, someone hasnt been paying attention to geopolitics on the korean peninsula.

sure america's military is several orders better than the norks, but starting a war with nork will result in hundreds of thousands of dead koreans. there are hundreds of rockets and artillery batteries trained on the south korean capital that make no mistake the regime WILL fire if they r attacked. it shud come as no surprise that the nork leadership is actually insane and will not go quietly. we dont even know if they have nuclear capability and we rly dont want to find out when the first nuke detonates in seoul or tokyo.

oh and theres china, who although have been getting tired of nork's antics of late, still has plenty of reason to prop up the regime and not see it fall.



Bowie said:


> I honestly don't get what all the controversy is about. It's only fiction, you know. Grow up. If a film was made about me, depicting me in a negative light, so what? I'd watch it and probably love it.



like i said above, north korean leadership is insane. the crazy, violent, inward-looking backwardness of nork is something outsiders literally cannot fathom. they r a terrorist regime without morality. they have done crazy **** for years. its funny in a sad way that it took a SONY hack to get normals to realise what a vile, terrorist regime north korea is.

also, cyberwar is real. i hope the damage that snowden did and how it made much needed nsa reform impossible was worth it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 18, 2014)

Dewy said:


> North Korea is one of those can't take a joke types



Yep. That's why, after I saw the leaked scene where Kim Jong-un dies, I understood why North Korea was offended. Yes, it's supposed to be funny/a joke, but they won't see it that way.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

and yes, north korean intelligence kill ppl all over the world all the time. sony capitulating here while not brave, was smart. u dont screw with the dprk, they dont do irony, they rnt laughing and they will kill u.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

North Korea - the worst country in the world.

Not only Kim Jong-Un doesn't want any of his countrymen to have any sort of freedom, but he also hates America. And we have the freedom of speech. Just because we don't make an anti-North Korean film available in North Korea doesn't mean we can't watch it. It's not nice to infringe on someone's culture if you don't even live there.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

this has nothing to do with not releasing the film in north korea


----------



## Murray (Dec 18, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> *North Korea - the worst country in the world.*
> 
> Not only Kim Jong-Un doesn't want any of his countrymen to have any sort of freedom, but *he also hates America*. And we have the freedom of speech. Just because we don't make an anti-North Korean film available in North Korea doesn't mean we can't watch it. It's not nice to infringe on someone's culture if you don't even live there.



That's only a bit prejudiced but more importantly not very nice


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Murray said:


> That's only a bit prejudiced but more importantly not very nice



It's not the North Koreans that are bad. It's just the government. But having a bad government like that can tarnish your nation's reputation that bad.


----------



## Murray (Dec 18, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> It's not the North Koreans that are bad. It's just the government. But having a bad government like that can tarnish your nation's reputation that bad.



Good point. You can also say the same about the US


----------



## WonderK (Dec 18, 2014)

Disappointed in the movie showing being canceled. More disappointed that Sony withheld it.


----------



## steen (Dec 18, 2014)

Murray said:


> Good point. You can also say the same about the US



Uh are you comparing the NK government to the US government? lol.

There's one huge difference here. NK = Kim Jong-un and his political cronies. Period. The people of North Korea are brainwashed & have no contact with the outside world. The North Korean regime is no doubt the worst in the world. It is arguably as terrible as the Nazi regime was, maybe worse (although, I don't think you can really compare levels of human suffering - obviously they are both horrible). The worst part is most of the world is either unaware or complacent about the absolute lack of human rights in NK.

Personally I'm glad this movie's release has been stopped, because I don't think it's right to make a comedy about a very serious situation. Imagine if Hotel Rwanda had been a comedy, for example. Of course I may be wrong since I haven't seen the movie, maybe it is able to use comedy to show people the gravity of the situation in NK, but I seriously doubt it.

Also, freedom of speech is not the issue here - the US government did not stop the movie, Sony decided to cancel release because the movie theaters refused to screen it due to the threats. These are simple business decisions, and make very much sense. I can explain in further detail but it's late and I'm tired.

Bottom line: North Korea is the worst.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

for anyone who wants knowledge on how the nork regime thinks and operates, i strongly recommend the cleanest race by B. R. Myers. most ppl associate north korea with some sort of last bastion of marxism-lenininsm guided by the strange ideological socialist autocracy called juche. as myers points out, this is not true. and unlike most of the ppl who claim to understand dprk, myers actually spent a significant amount of time in south korea, and visited dprk twice. he spoke the language and understood the culture. most uninformed commentators apply some out-dated cold war thinking simply because its a "communist state".

tldr of myers's book:
juche is a load of crap that dprk leadership put out for us ignorant foreigners to consume

in reality, the regimes actual beliefs (which they bombard their population with 24/7) r just a form of crude nationalism that is good at motivating ppl during tough times. in this, they r actually more like asian nazis. in fact, they draw more influence from the japanese mystical ultranationalism when the japanese occupied korea for nearly half a century, than they did from the soviets.

also, dprks ideology is race-based, emphasising the blood derived purity of koreans which they insist has been maintained in the north but polluted in the south (sound like the nazis much??). if u watch nork propaganda about the us military, there is a lot of emphasis on portraying the military as being full of rednecks, latinos and blacks. something of a wet dream for goebbels. 

this ideology is racist, and not nice, and us being nice civilised ppl dont discuss this and cant possibly comprehend y pyongyang r doing the crazy things they r doing now.


----------



## Lemon Loaf (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> most ppl associate north korea with some sort of last bastion of marxism-lenininsm guided by the strange ideological socialist autocracy called juche.



I don't think anyone actually thinks that North Korea is truly communist now, and not really ever. The problem is that it's a dictatorship and they have a really huge cult of personality around their leader.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Disappointed in the movie showing being canceled. More disappointed that Sony withheld it.



Do you mean withheld the movie? They didn't, did they? I believe they just said it was okay if theaters didn't want to show it due to the threats, but many theaters are still showing it anyway. It's up to each chain, not to Sony.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Lemon Loaf said:


> I don't think anyone actually thinks that North Korea is truly communist now, and not really ever. The problem is that it's a dictatorship and they have a really huge cult of personality around their leader.



u wud be surprised when u hear so-called experts appear on tv or on op-ed columns talking about how we shud apply rational-actor game theory and other cold war deterrence models when dealing with dprk.



Lemon Loaf said:


> Do you mean withheld the movie? They didn't, did they? I believe they just said it was okay if theaters didn't want to show it due to the threats, but many theaters are still showing it anyway. It's up to each chain, not to Sony.


no my understanding is that sony have actually cancelled the movie. at first some major theatres refused to show it, and this precipitated the response by sony to actually cancel the release. no doubt the streisand effect will come into play and more ppl will view the film than would have under a conventional release

- - - Post Merge - - -

and on that note, im gonna order a dvd of team america


----------



## Lemon Loaf (Dec 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> no my understanding is that sony have actually cancelled the movie.



Ah, you're both right. I didn't realize it was completely scrapped. My bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

kim jong-un caught them fapping.

Eh, well I just read that too. Fear the reaper.


----------



## meo (Dec 18, 2014)

They said there was potential for it to show later on...just not on the December release date.
It's a great marketing ploy though for a rescheduled release to get more views.

Either way, I don't really care about the movie. If it's a Seth rogen comedy the it was bound to be not funny anyhow.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

on the bright side, every minute dprk spends hacking sony and killing **** movies is every minute spent not hacking critical infrastructure. exposing american movies and outing hollywood as the awful overpriced morons they are, wat heroes.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

hahaha



> Three movie theaters say Paramount Pictures has ordered them not to show Team America: World Police one day after Sony Pictures surrendered to cyberterrorists and pulled The Interview. The famous Alamo Drafthouse in Texas, Capitol Theater in Cleveland, and Plaza Atlanta in Atlanta said they would screen the movie instead of The Interview but Paramount has ordered them to stop.



http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2014/12/18/paramount-bans-showing-team-america.html


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 18, 2014)

are you serious


----------



## Geneve (Dec 19, 2014)

We actually discussed this in my class today after finals, and my teacher was annoyed that 'they're censoring what we're doing here in the US through cyber terrorism', which I guess is a valid point, but honestly, that movie sounded like a bad idea from the start. Who okayed it to begin with?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

the amoral cretins who run sony, who realised a little too late that pyongyang doesnt exactly understand nor appreciate irony, and that a regime that assassinates ppl in various countries, blows up foreign planes and politicians, and kidnaps children off foreign beaches in broad daylight are probably willing to kill sony execs and bad actors in equally unpleasant ways.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 19, 2014)

I like how ppl online are all angry and saying our freedom is being taken like have u not seen whats been going on in the world the entire year of 2014 lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> the amoral cretins who run sony, who realised a little too late that pyongyang doesnt exactly understand nor appreciate irony, and that a regime that assassinates ppl in various countries, blows up foreign planes and politicians, and kidnaps children off foreign beaches in broad daylight are probably willing to kill sony execs and bad actors in equally unpleasant ways.



yea pretty much but lets view it anyway cuz freedom and amurica


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2014)

This is basically just like that stupid movie, "Innocence of Muslims". People (that stupid person who made the movie/Sony) made a movie (Innocence of Muslims/The Interview) that offended a bunch of hypersensitive crybabies (Muslims offended by it/North Korea) who responded with threats of violence (riots/basically the same rhetoric that North Korea repeats week after week).


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> This is basically just like that stupid movie, "Innocence of Muslims". People (that stupid person who made the movie/Sony) made a movie (Innocence of Muslims/The Interview) that offended a bunch of hypersensitive crybabies (Muslims offended by it/North Korea) who responded with threats of violence (riots/basically the same rhetoric that North Korea repeats week after week).



the innocence of muslims was such a bad movie it was great, the reaction of snackbarians throughout the world made it even sweeter


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> the innocence of muslims was such a bad movie it was great, the reaction of snackbarians throughout the world made it even sweeter



What the hell does "snackbarian" mean?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, Obama has spoken and said that it was a mistake for Sony to cancel the movie. He said other countries should not be able to censor what is shown in America. 

I think Obama sent the right message that other countries shouldn't be able to control what is shown in the US.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> What the hell does "snackbarian" mean?



a portmanteau of snackbar and barbarian, altho the two are essentially the same

wats a snackbar i hear u ask?


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 19, 2014)

I really dunno my opinion of the actual film because obviously I haven't seen it and not completely sure the plot of it, but they're basically backing into a corner by not releasing it I guess.. I don't know really maybe I'll look it up some more.


----------



## xxxmadison (Dec 20, 2014)

I really wanted to see this movie. Sigh. I'll just have to wait until someone releases it online, because you know it's bound to happen.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 20, 2014)

Seems a classic case of big mediahype, big flop movie to me.

Kinda funny the guy threatening Sony says it might instill fear this movie, I guess threatening filmmakers doesn't?

I don't give a rats ass about this movie, but it should have been brought out. Ah well. Freedom blabla, outraged yadayada, future of the world nagnag. I heard it all before.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/24/7423421/sony-the-interview-online-youtube-google

and there it is


----------



## Brad (Dec 24, 2014)

Just watched it. If you like their other movies, This is The End, Superbad, etc.; you'll love this. I truly enjoyed it. I'll probably end up writing more about it somewhere else every soon, because I'm a loser and this is how I spend my Christmas break.


----------



## tobi! (Dec 24, 2014)

Brad said:


> Just watched it. If you like their other movies, This is The End, Superbad, etc.; you'll love this. I truly enjoyed it. I'll probably end up writing more about it somewhere else every soon, because I'm a loser and this is how I spend my Christmas break.



I liked "Superbad" a ton but "This Is The End" wasn't very good.


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 24, 2014)

i heard it's available on playstation & watch it online and at certain movie theaters... myself, im not going to see that movie. it's probably terrible anyway =P. imo, if we all know that the leader of north korea is crazy...why make a movie trying to kill him?


----------



## Improv (Dec 24, 2014)

i'm gonna go see it at my local theater in a few days!!


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 24, 2014)

Sony was really stupid to believe North Korea's threats, they can't nuke every theatre in the US that shows this, their own missiles can't even leave North Korea without falling apart in mid air
The worst they can do is have spies blow up the Sony building like they did in Burma 1983 (look it up)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 24, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> Sony was really stupid to believe North Korea's threats, they can't nuke every theatre in the US that shows this, their own missiles can't even leave North Korea without falling apart in mid air
> The worst they can do is have spies blow up the Sony building like they did in Burma 1983 (look it up)



nork intelligence agents have carried out assassinations/kidnappings in foreign countries before


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 25, 2014)

It looks incredibly bad and racist. I don't understand how it wasn't scrapped immediately, but at the same time I do because the entertainment industry is full of awful people.


----------



## unravel (Dec 25, 2014)

Guy is the movie really good?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 25, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Guy is the movie really good?



no its awful. in fact i was more surprised about xmas than the fact that the movie wud be awful. kim/putin was doing us all a favour


----------



## shinkuzame (Dec 26, 2014)

I mean Sony has enough problems lately--first all this crap plus the ****storm from the 'lizard squad'.


----------



## Songbird (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm personally glad they pulled that movie from the theaters. While the U.S. has freedom of speech, that has nothing to do with this. It's fiction. While it may be fictional, many people will be offended by it or will feel like it's just not right. What if they meant everything they said? They COULD. I think that America just doesn't want to risk American lives for something as stupid as a movie.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2014)

Songbird said:


> I'm personally glad they pulled that movie from the theaters. While the U.S. has freedom of speech, that has nothing to do with this. It's fiction. While it may be fictional, many people will be offended by it or will feel like it's just not right. What if they meant everything they said? They COULD. I think that America just doesn't want to risk American lives for something as stupid as a movie.



"many people"

Outside of North Korea who is going to be offended by this?


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> "many people"
> 
> Outside of North Korea who is going to be offended by this?



i'm ~offended at the fact that this "parody" didn't do anything worthwhile in  actually portraying the real problems inside north korea but instead spent millions on crude juvenile jokes that undermines the issues the people living there face. its so superficial like yeah we get it kim jong un is incredibly easy to poke fun at, what else do you have.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> i'm ~offended at the fact that this "parody" didn't do anything worthwhile in  actually portraying the real problems inside north korea but instead spent millions on crude juvenile jokes that undermines the issues the people living there face. its so superficial like yeah we get it kim jong un is incredibly easy to poke fun at, what else do you have.



I honestly don't know what you expected from this movie. Like what did you think they would do? Jokes about starving people? Of course it would be focused on jokes around Kim Jong Un jfc.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I honestly don't know what you expected from this movie. Like what did you think they would do? Jokes about starving people? Of course it would be focused on jokes around Kim Jong Un jfc.



please go watch The Great Dictator 
or at least watch a clip of it because there's certainly a way of satiring real world issues effectively in an intelligent manner 'jfc'
man, to think this is why people don't expect much from hollywood anymore. maybe we're just lowering our expectations lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> i'm ~offended at the fact that this "parody" didn't do anything worthwhile in  actually portraying the real problems inside north korea but instead spent millions on crude juvenile jokes that undermines the issues the people living there face. its so superficial like yeah we get it kim jong un is incredibly easy to poke fun at, what else do you have.



i actually agree with this. satirical comedies like this treat and portray the issue as a joke, when in reality we're dealing with probably  the most oppressive and brutal regimes in the world. most ppl who knew nothing about nork would probably walk away the movie thinking it was just about some fat naughty kid who thinks he's a god.


----------



## Leela (Dec 27, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't even try to make fun of such a delicate issue. There are so many terrible things people in North Korea have to face, yet the film just looks like it makes fun of Kim Jong Un the whole time, ignoring the other issues. At least, from what I've seen of it anyway.

Some Americans are saying that North Koreans are just being crybabies and it's none of their business, but I'm sure that if North Korea made a film about assassinating Obama, you'd feel differently about it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

Leela said:


> Personally, I wouldn't even try to make fun of such a delicate issue. There are so many terrible things people in North Korea have to face, yet the film just looks like it makes fun of Kim Jong Un the whole time, ignoring the other issues. At least, from what I've seen of it anyway.
> 
> Some Americans are saying that North Koreans are just being crybabies and it's none of their business, but I'm sure that if North Korea made a film about assassinating Obama, you'd feel differently about it.



the norks already have hilarious military propaganda videos including videos of people shooting at pictures of obama


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2014)

Karla do yoi happen to have links to those? I tried googling that last night to find any for sources since I was gonna make the same point but I didn't see any


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Karla do yoi happen to have links to those? I tried googling that last night to find any for sources since I was gonna make the same point but I didn't see any



sure


----------



## CR33P (Dec 27, 2014)




----------

